# Baitin Yotes ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Was thinking of makin a bait pile but not sure what to use and when to hunt it. Bringing a dead deer onto the property is not an option. Already asked.Also how long to have it sit there before I can hunt it ? Any help guys would be appreciated. Thanks.................Rich


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Rich, The best bait for yotes I've ever used is beef spleen and eggs. You can get the spleen from any butcher shop for free. Throw it in a big (gallon size) pickle jar or drywall bucket with lid, about half full, and toss in a couple dozen eggs, shells and all, make sure they break. Stir it up well. Let it sit and ferment several days in the sun. If you have a small grainery or shed set it inside the south wall where it recieves the most daytime heat. Do NOT inhale when you dump it out or you will most certainly exhale your breakfast. Call over this mess of pathetic stink and you will be pleased with the results.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Hey Rich, The best bait for yotes I've ever used is beef spleen and eggs. You can get the spleen from any butcher shop for free. Throw it in a big (gallon size) pickle jar or drywall bucket with lid, about half full, and toss in a couple dozen eggs, shells and all, make sure they break. Stir it up well. Let it sit and ferment several days in the sun. If you have a small grainery or shed set it inside the south wall where it recieves the most daytime heat. Do NOT inhale when you dump it out or you will most certainly exhale your breakfast. Call over this mess of pathetic stink and you will be pleased with the results.


Makes me want to yak just reading it


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the reasoning behind why this works? I have saved bunny left overs after cutting them up to fry. We would save everything from the bunny, then just place it around us as a cover scent when using a rabbit distress call.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Pretty much the same reasoning as the bunny carcasses, except this slop serves as an attractant as opposed to a scent cover. While coyotes love the proposal of wounded game they, being scavangers and opportunists, will fly to fresh unprotected killed game. This stuff obviously simulates exposed fresh entrails. We used to trap yotes out west and used this for bait with great success. We also would dump a pile in a field at night and call. Once the dogs got bait in their nose they would disregard the calling and make a beeline for the bait pile. This mix provides a very powerful and heavy odor that yotes can detect for miles. Good stuff.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

What calls would you use a bunny call or a howler ? Thanks Guys.........Rich


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

It does seem to be a pretty straightforward way of getting their attention. Might be worth trying. Do you think it would work with Beef Liver? My land is right beside of field of cattle, might make it work even better.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the idea Papa. I will be stopping at a butcher shop tomorrow and gettin me a spleen and have it sit till Saturday and head back out to the woods with the recipe and see what happens. Thanks again.............Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Was thinking also about doing the same thing but using chicken livers/gizzards and eggs and see what happens with that combo.........Rich


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sure that any type of organ meat will work. The old timer that I ran with out west taught me most all I know about hunting and trapping. He was paticularly fond of spleen, I suppose, due to it's "quality" to provide a truly miserable oder. Probably because it's a blood organ.


----------



## secondshot (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I just signed up today, have lived out in Medina County for 40 years, love to hunt, and have been thinking about taking up Coyote hunting, have hunted everything else, but them. Any pointers would help, and does anyone know if Spencer Lake holds any population of Coyote? Took my boy and dog out to rabbit hunt their today, this was my 9 year olds first rabbit hunt, but that place isnt very good for that, but I new it would be easy walking for him, anyhow, I could swear I caught a glimpse of one today although it could have been a large dog as the color was a bit on the dark side, anyhow, glad to be here and would love any input any of you might have.

Best Regards

Mike


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well caught 60 gills this evening with my son and were going to chop them all up and make a bait pile with the gills after they sit for a couple of days and get FISHY SMELLING..............LOL....................Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Will be skinning 2 yotes Sunday, com'on up and get them and add them to your bait pile. When out at 4:30pm, fresh tracks over mine from yesterday but no takers.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Wish I could come up and give you a hand but got to take my youngest home and hes got to help me cut 60 gills up........Take Care.......Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

68" nose to tail, will make a nice wall rug.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

cool pics you sent me.............Take care.............Rich


----------

